# Vision G-tank



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

As part of some recent Vape Mail I added a G-Tank for interest sake. It's a good looking little tank at a reasonable price of R140. It comes in a small box with one coil (1,8 ohm) already fitted. It's looks more like the mPT3 and they have done what I have been whining about on the mPT2 and 3 range.... and that's put a ring of gripping bumps (more like diamonds) around the base! This so makes sense and the chances of spilling liquid all over the place with this one is zero. It's very similar to the vape on a mPT2 and I guess it's a pretty close copy and uses the same coils. It has a cute short stumpy drip tip.

Good looking!



Here is the G-Tank taken apart. The O-Rings are like the mPT3 and not stuck on the tank like the mPT2's were... The part the liquid is fed into is a pretty doff design because there are only 4 small holes to feed the juice through so it's better to fill with a syringe because dripping onto the hole and waiting for it to feed it a bit painful... only when I took the tank apart did I realise there may be something to this silly design... the fact is that if you turn the tank over with juice in it doesn't pour out because of the small holes so that's maybe why they did it that way... so the small holes are either a pro or a con.




http://www.vapeking.co.za/vision-g-tank.html

R140

Web site blurb...
1. Clearomizer tank system, easy to refill.
2. Newly improved & unique atomizer.
3. 100% no burning smell and leakage.
4. Compatible with ego-t, ego-c, ego-w, ego, 510, 510-t, etc.
5. Excellent throat hit, taste and vapor production.

Conclusion...
A good looking little tank at a reasonable price that vapes pretty well! I will be keeping it and it will be part of my stinky conversion kit. I just love the rough diamonds on the base... really makes sense!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Nice to the point review Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/4/14)

that is a great little tank. love the stubby drip tip and the fact that it's protank coil compatible so you can recoil it yourself. and it seems it holds 3 mils of juice which is a lot for a small profile tank like that. i take it the drip tip is swoppable / compatible with other drip tips?


----------



## Silver (11/4/14)

Great review Rob

Interesting about the 4 little holes. I can see why you say you need a syringe to refill it. But dont the skinny tips of the TopQ bottles for example fit in there? Maybe perfect for that kind of juice bottle?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

denizenx said:


> that is a great little tank. love the stubby drip tip and the fact that it's protank coil compatible so you can recoil it yourself. and it seems it holds 3 mils of juice which is a lot for a small profile tank like that. i take it the drip tip is swoppable / compatible with other drip tips?



Yebo indeed it can... all my drip tips fit it (I just double checked) and thanks for pointing out the bigger tank capacity because of the design... I missed that.


----------



## DoubleD (3/8/14)

I absolutely love this tank and yes the needle point TopQ bottles makes filling this tank a charm.


----------

